# Fissiden Fontanus Emersed?



## Michael W (19 Aug 2013)

So I've had a 5cm x 5cm square of Fissidens that I got online for at least half a year and it has not reached even 1-2cm tall. I know its a very slow grower and even more so in my low tech setup but I would really like to get a decent amount, perhaps buying more would be wise but I had spent quite a bit for this square and would like to make better use of it. So I'm wondering if growing this emersed would increase its growth rate. I'm not expecting to have loads and loads of this very quickly but I'm guessing this method may grow faster.

So my plan is to trim some of this down and use the trimming to try and start something as I'm unwilling to try it emersed with the whole lot since I don't have much anyways. Does anyone have any tips regarding growing Fissidens emersed? Also, how well would it adapt submerged without the use of CO2?

Thanks in advance,

Michael.


----------



## dw1305 (20 Aug 2013)

Hi all,


Michael W said:


> Also, how well would it adapt submerged without the use of CO2?


 It is fine low tech. I think the mesh square is the problem. After you've given your a trim I'd chop the trimmings up and then smear them over some wet bog wood or rough sandstone, once it is attached to wood or stone it actually grows reasonably quickly. I don't think it re-attaches very well under water, but if it is attached when it starts growing the new fronds remain very tightly fastened on.

If you are going to try DSM you need to keep the _Fissidens_ very wet, because if it dries out it doesn't recover. You could try (PlantBrain's?) yoghurt method from this post <George's TMC Signature | Page 28 | UK Aquatic Plant Society>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Michael W (20 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the tips! So do you think removing the mesh all together and growing the moss on some wood/rocks will benefit the moss more than simply growing on the mesh itself?

Thanks,
Michael.


----------



## dw1305 (20 Aug 2013)

Hi all


Michael W said:


> Thanks for the tips! So do you think removing the mesh all together and growing the moss on some wood/rocks will benefit the moss more than simply growing on the mesh itself?


I've never used mesh squares, but plenty of people seem to et on OK with them. I think it will probably grow better on wood or rock where it can attach its rhizoids.  I wouldn't try and untangle it from the mesh, I'd use the  trimmings to establish it on the wood etc.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Michael W (20 Aug 2013)

Thanks! I'll trim as much as possible, there is really not much to trim from but I'll use as much as I can as an experiment for future reference if I happen to get more. Do you think this set up would be viable?

Putting a layer of water in a container with a dish/plate on top making sure the water doesn't flow onto it and placing the rock/wood with the moss on then tightly wrapping cling film over the container with a few holes here and there to allow gas exchange. I'm planning on placing the container at a shaded and warm area. To my understanding mosses require more misting than other plants growing emerged so how often shall I go about misting the moss?

Thanks,
Michael.


----------

